# The new "Bass" pond in Taylorsville



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So I was reading in the Trib today about several of the open and "green" space spendings of the county, and one of them I noticed was some "Bass" pond in Taylorsville. Where is this pond located, and is it now open to fishing? What is it called?


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

last I heard it was going to be at the park by my house. The park is on about 49th south and on 2700 west.. behind the taylorsville Swimming center and baseball Diamonds...
I have been watching the contruction every day as I drive by. Behind the park there use to be a field, but they demoed the field (It was just a walk way through some bushes). They laid alot of piping and just got all the grass laid and trees planted, but I have not seen a hole for a pond yet or anything. the pond was suppose to be in the north west side


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

The 2009 Fishing Guide shows two new community waters, Sandy Pond and Millrace Park pond. I looked up Millrace park and found that it is an off leash dog park in Taylorsville (1200 W. 5400 S.) I drove by and found that between the dog park and the river they are constructing a small pond. It is long and narrow right on the bank of the river. It doesn't look like construction is finished yet. There is water but no landscaping. I see no indication in the stocking report that it has been stocked.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I haven't checked to see if the Sandy pond is open yet, anyone know?


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

If the Sandy pond is the one I am thinking of then NO, it is not open. Right off the river next to the golf course??? I golf there sometimes, and one hole you actually tee off on one side of the pond and hit over it to the green. This really limits the available space on this small pond for fishing, and I forsee other problems stemming from the proximity of the golfers to the fishers. Errant tee shots could end up in the pond and irritating the fishermen/women, or possibly even hitting them. Whoever planned this didnt put much thought into it. They put some money into this project, it doesnt make sense why they would put the pond where they have. There are many other better suited spots on the banks of the river for a pond.
That being said, WHY havent they developed more ponds like these. Seems to me you just need a backhoe, and a small patch of land near the river, a few small tress and BAM! new fishing hole. :mrgreen:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

The Sandy one is right off of 9800 So along the East side of the Jordan. It is still not open, althought it is full of water and the road paved, the last 5' or so that connects it to 9800 is still rough dirt and there is a gate they can close accross the entrance.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I grew up in the neighborhood right next to the Sandy pond, which is actually in South Jordan, but my Dad says he took a walk down there the other day and said that there was a sign stating that the pond doesn't open until September.


----------

